# 125 Gallon Semi-Aggressive Aquarium



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

I figured it was time for an update since I had not done a video in several. The biggest difference is that this one is in 1080p. Enjoy!

[yt]7jgZ3B4bcsI[/yt]


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Awesome! you just need some more green in there, and I mean plants, real or fake, not more investment!


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

funlad3 said:


> Awesome! you just need some more green in there, and I mean plants, real or fake, not more investment!


Thanks very much. There are plenty of fake plants in there, but I let them float because the Gouramis like them. Nothing will stay in the gravel when I have two fish that are nearly 1.5 feet long anyway. Did you notice my Ghost Knife at 1:10? He quickly got out of the light when he saw what I was up to.


----------

